# How about the Thoroughbreds!



## Mercury (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm a TB lover!

Here's my baby! He was never raced, but his sire is Untuttable and his grandsire is Unbridled.

I never registered him since I wasn't planning on racing him and he was a gelding, but this is Mercury.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Is this english thoroughbred?


----------



## horseluva215 (Dec 6, 2006)

*LOVE THOROUGHS*

I LOVE thoroughbreds! I think they are one of the most excellent breeds in the world, refined to near-perfection. We have a lot to owe to thoroughbreds, because breeding them into other breeds has helped to make those breeds much better. In my opinion, to get the perfect horse, you should crossbreed one of your favorite breeds with a thoroughbred. That gives you a shot at getting the traits of your favorite breed, and also making the result a taller, faster, sometimes more docile, and overall better horse.
 
I don't own a thoroughbred yet, but once a have the resources, I plan on becoming a breeder.


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

i used to own a ex racer... if you go onto www.racingpost.com and type in captain sinbad that was him... then i was going to buy another one... top dam and sire and it stretched a tendon just as i was about 2 buy it!!  ... gutting


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, i think tb's are cool i really want to buy an ex-racer & work it up, i unfortunately can't afford to at the moment!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Hehe, guess i am the odd one out here :lol: I dont particularly like TBs. Wouldn't want to own one, but i love to watch them. They have such power and grace.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I love TB's, one of my favorite breeds. So athletic and are the reason for most improved high endurance breeds. They've traditionally been used to cross-breed athleticism into horses and for a reason.
I do think their heads can sometimes be rather large. I also think that at times, it's hard to keep a nice build and shape in TB bloodlines. It's ironic that I love them for the fact I love thicker built horses. Eh, I think I just truely appreciate them. 

I boarded at a barn that had an off the track TB that they kept way too thin. I don't like the standard some people keep that inforce keeping TB's a bit too thin and twiggy. :roll:



sparky said:


> I dont particularly like TBs. Wouldn't want to own one,


What? Don't you just LOVE their hot temperments?! :wink: (I know _some _go against the standard and are "calm"- :lol


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

> sparky wrote:
> I dont particularly like TBs. Wouldn't want to own one,
> 
> 
> ...


hehehehehe. Some can be so calm it's crazy  


I also must agree with you about people keeping TB's thin and twiggy. I reckon they look a lot nicer when they are filled out, or have a WB build. I don't really like their refinedness. 


[/quote]


----------



## Heatherino (Dec 29, 2006)

*I Love TB's*

I love thoroughbred's and wgen i buy a horse i want a thoroughbred but i wont go out of my way to get one just would prefer one they are cool horses i dont have any problems with them!!!

:lol: 

Cya Heather


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

We own a Thoroughbred that we are planning on selling just because we dont have the time to train him. I have jumped on him (boy is he tall when I compare him to the 12 hh pony I usually ride) and he gave me a awesome strided walk and smooth gorgeous trot...the problem came when someone passed ringing a bell (dont know why) :?: ...He went into explosive bucking, and rearing, I was so close to staying on but I ended up getting to heavy in my shoulders and came off, landing on my feet. I was so sore the next day......but I love him, we named him viento (wind in spanish) he is 16 hh and bay.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

I love Thoroughbreds. =D My friend has a 13 year old OTTB. He's such a sweetheart. We're currently training him how to jump.


----------



## Horsemad1300 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thoroughbreds are a very beautiful breed i have to agree but i dont think i would pick one for a horse of my own just because they can be so hot headed and temperamental...i know that there are some very contrasting horses in the breed which are the calmest ever but i just feel that if you didnt know what you were doing it could be a bit dangerous they are a very tall breed after all...also i tend to hear about thoroughbred injuries more than any other....I think that thoroughbreds are beautiful animals but i think ill stick to admireing from afar and at the most riding a friends....


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

An Arab is much more tempermental and hot headed then a thoroughbred! (this is coming from someone who has ridden both!)
the TB being a green broke...


----------



## Wild_Spirits (Jan 3, 2007)

I have mixed feelings on TBs. My first horse was one. It wasn't the first horse I'd been on, it was just the first one that was really mine. The problem was she was she had been a racer, they just stopped runnin' her because she didn't run as well as they wanted. So we bought her and I was saddle breaking her. But she never calmed down enough for us to be able to do anything with. She was terrible around other horses too. 
But I think they are beautiful horses and if you get one with a good temperment then I think you've got a great horse in every aspect.


----------



## Arroyosflame (Jan 5, 2007)

I had a WONDERFUL TB and a TB QH mix. both AMAZING jummpers.


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Two o my horses are TB's and I absolutely love 'em. I haven't really gotten ta find out bout the temperment o my mare yet cause I pertty much jus got er but my gelding is an absolute sweetie. He loves to put his head on your belly and get some pettin'. He's a different story fer ridin though. My gal is way more hot, she gets mad way to easy. And very, very diffucult to ride.


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

many years ago i came across a gorgeous mare that was being very mistreated by her owner. i cut a deal with him to buy her, making payments to him with possession at final payment, but able to ride her during the time period. quite by accident, we discovered that she had a tattoo, so i called the AQHA and inquired about her. i was put in touch with the breeder of her and was told that she was on the track as a 2 yr old, but her SI was only 55 so he sold her at a sale barn. 
the guy that i was trying to buy her from had bought her with the intentions of elk hunting on horseback. :shock: once he got her home and attempted to ride her, he was "thrown off". (but i suspect he fell off) his entire family was afraid of her because one way or another, they all hit the dirt while riding her.

this mare is a granddaughter of the great Dash For Cash.  although he was a QH, he came from a mostly TB bloodline. she was over 16 hh and the most gorgeous thing i've ever seen. in fact, if you've seen pics of DFC, she looked almost identical to him.

once i knew her background, i took it slow with her. when only walking she was a wonderful ride. we would ride for many miles down country roads, with no problems at all. but if allowed to go faster than a trot, she was the fastest (and scariest) thing i've ever been on. she only knew how to run in circles, so it wasn't too bad. :wink: i think, with more time, it wouldn't have taken much to turn her into a good riding horse.
i never was able to finish paying her off, due to losing my job at the time, and she was traded away to someone, for a tractor no less. i recently did some research trying to find her once again. she is now living somewhere in colorado, living her life out as a broodmare. she was wonderful and i miss her so!!! 

i think, in purchasing my present horse TJ (Tee Jay Hired Money), i was trying to re-create what i had with FB Beautiful Cash. i quickly got grounded once i rode her. (no pun intended)  

she is also a QH with strong TB on her top side. she is 16hh and still underweight (in my opinion) from not being properly fed by her previous owner, but we are working to improve that. with proper guidelines, set out by our local equine nutritionist, we are getting more weight on her. when i got her she weighed 934 lbs, but now have her up to 1038 lbs. we are watching this very closely and will stop at the weight he (nutritionist) feels right for her overall body type.

with all that said,  i think TB's and TB's X are wonderful horses.  
so majestic in their stance and such potential for excellence in so many disciplines. i think temperment shouldn't be mass-labled on them because each one is different, just like any other breed. Cash, with more TB in her bloodline, was very calm and even tempered, but TJ is pretty hot most of the time and i have to really be on my guard with her, and she has more QH. TJ has her moments when she is all lovey-dovey and calm, but for the most part she is more high-strung.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow! lots to say! 

A mare that looks like Dash For Cash! Gorgeous! It is good that you were able to save your horse.


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

gonna see if i can post some pics for you.....


the first one is FB Beautiful Cash (Lil Easy Cash x Rebs Balloon) and the second one is, of course, Dash For Cash. 

you can't see it, but i am standing on a mounting block.  she was, i think 16.3hh. she is considered a "Chestnut" and she was born in 1992. last i knew she was in Loveland, CO. DFC was, i believe, a sorrel.


----------



## TurninBurninDixie (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a 17.2hh black thoroughbred shes 12yrs old and she is a great horse she gentle but spirited..she is a one person horse and she just chose me her names Dixie..i was gonna have her bred but i just found out not to long ago she was fixed. but i'm happy with her


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

im not keen on the tb or any of the lighter breeds. i like them but i would never own one, i love the heavier breeds myself the shire, suffolk punch, clydsdales all of them have great temperments and are great to ride ,drive and show


----------



## Kaiya (Jan 19, 2007)

It's hard to generalise with breeds but with what I've seen of thoroughbreds I really dont like them. Sure, they're beautiful and alot of the have potential to do pretty much anything from dressage, to jumping and hacking. But really, the beautiful, filled out and well behaved ones you see in the show ring or competing have taken alot of work. I'm talking literal blood, sweat and tears.

My ott has taken 8 months to fully retrain, feed up and have him in show condition. So much work has been put into him. I've cried alot, been though alot of pain, gotten my hands and fingers torn and swollen, but havent fallen off, thank god. But it really has been worth it. He's never been unplaced, everybody loves him and he's just a pleasure to own now.

But I guess it depends on the individual horse but *alot* are like this.




Keeping in mind that the above was stated for ones that ahve raced a fair bit. The less they raced the easier it will usually be. Although my friend has an unraced thoroughbred and she's still stupid at her first couple of outings (unlike mine, who raced for 7 years and was an angel at his first outing) and is a b**** to ride.


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

aww.. i love tbs. my girl is amazing and i wouldn't trade her for anything!


----------



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

I absolutely love tb's! I love all horses but Tb's are definately my favorite! I just love their energy and athletic ability and drive! They are so determined and strong but beautiful and elegant at the same time. I could go on and on and on.


----------



## siam02 (Oct 14, 2007)

yeh i love my ottb heaps. he is the most gentle and loving horse i could ever own. thoroughbreds all the way they are my favourtie breed. ( i was lucky my boy was only race for a year and has been easy to retrain.)


----------



## country kid (Oct 28, 2007)

i only have t/b's. i love them for eventing, 
i find that they are more suited for eventing, and most have the potential for high level eventing.

the mares especially give you there best shot. they just go and go at a comp, unlike the geldings who i find tend to slug, and brake down easy.

MY PERSONAL OPINION ONLY

country kid


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah i like TB,  They are a multi use horse. :lol:


----------



## PridetoBe (Nov 3, 2007)

I have owned and worked with many OTTBs. I have never had one I disliked. Unfortunately my pocket book won't allow me to own a hard keeper right now that costs an arm and a leg to feed, so I don't own a TB now. I own a Morgan now that could survive off of air. If it weren't for the feed bill, I'd always own a TB.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

the tb in my option, is the perfect breed. There usually pretty well tempered, or the ones ive rode are, & they are talented in liek everything!


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a thoroughbred, he's such a sweetie, with a wonderful personality. He still has those random TB moments, where he trots in place, and won't walk. But he is a doll, and has a dreamy trot an canter once he calms down. Heres my boy, his name is Echo, he's 4 years old, 16.1hh, and raced only once  :




























I love him to peices. Hes hard to train, but in the end, it will all be so worth it! I've seen him improve greatly in the past 3 months, and hopefully it will all come together!

I'm totally in love with TB's!!


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Can a horse be registered with the Jockey Club if he's only half TB?

Oh, and yes, TBs are amazing...especially when they're blended with other breeds!


----------



## DressageGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE Tb's. I have a 4 year old off the track and i absolutely adore her and her Tb moments. A lot of people say Thoroughbreds are completely crazy and hot headed, which could be true in some cases, but a lot of the time its how they are handled and if they've been at the track or not. A lot of Tb's that were raced come back crazy because they were possibly drugged, and all they were taught to do was run fast, they were never trained to have good ground manners. I worked with Tb racehorses , which is how i got mine, and they are like every other horse from the time they are born to the time they are sent to race, they try to get away with things and are little devils sometimes, but most foals to yearlings are, and with more handling they get better and start to trust people, and i have seen quite a few Tb foals and yearlings that are more behaved then other breeds. But as soon as the same horse comes back from the track, they are complete idiots and instead of you leading them, they lead you. You just need to give them some time off, and pretty much completely start them over again, and if you take the time to work with an OTTB and not rush them into things, you'll have an amazing horse. A lot of people get a horse off the track and immediately start it under saddle on flat work...and then say the horse is crazy and hot. Obviously it will be, the horse hasnt had any time off, people should just leave them for a few months and so they get some time to be a horse and work on ground manners, and THEN start the horse back under saddle, which obviously wouldn't be that hard.

These are some pictures of my mare.

She's 3 in these pictures. There the only ones i have righ tnow, the rest got deleted  



















In this one shes 2 and had just gotten back from the track before winter started.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I love thoroughbreds. They are so athletic and beautiful. They just blow me away. I ecspecially like the calmer ones, which are quite hard to find, but I love them all.
I have two thoroughbreds. Phinny is my new horse and he is a 6 year old thoroughbred. He is awesome and he has given me a new apreciation for thoroughbreds. 
Charm is an older thoroughbred who is much more hard headed. She can't really be ridden anymore, due to a hip injury, but I rode her when I was younger. She was an ex racer and quite hot tempered, but she has taught me a lot of patience. lol
Here they are:








^^Charm

Phinny


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Both my currant horse are tbs and I love them both so much. I have Herbi an 8 year old, 15.3 7/8 hh gelding and Nani a 11 year old, 15.2 hh mare. They are polar opposite in physique though. Nani is wide with short legs, often mistaken for a quarter horse (we have her papers so we know she is full) and Herbi looks like a colt with long awkward legs, and extremely slim. Oh, the pictures of Herbi are his sale pics since I don't have any better one right now.
















^Herbi

















^And Nani


----------



## Tarvas Munkee (Jan 6, 2008)

I love those TB's....can't get enough of them!!! :*) Not only for all of the reasons mentioned about, but they are very trusting creatures that need a lot of attention. Once they trust in you, they'll go to the ends of the earth for you. It's infuriating to hear the stereo-types people have about them, esp. the "Crazy" part. QH racehorses are the nuttiest things ever. Hence why 9 out of 10 wear rigs. I don't know very many 2 y/o's in any other breed that are brave enough to be in a starting gate calmly, or that you can go on the track with your irons jacked up til your knees practically touch, horses going in different directions at diff. speeds, and 9 times out of 10, they are very well-behaved. I think they are just "miss-understood", usually just that people outside of racing don't understand what they are taught and accustomed to before they purchase them. If you do your homework and learn, you'd be surprised how much easier it is to work with TB's off the track, and therefore, how rewarding it can be


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I love thoroughbreds!!!!! I lease one named Joe who is a 5-6 year old gelding. He has a tattoo but i dont know if he ever made it to the tracks altho he has a lot of talent otherwise! I have had him since he was 3 years old and i was the first one to jump him or teach him how to jump altho he is a natural lol. He could literately jump the moon!! He has rockets in his hind end!! He almost always gets his strides and he is naturally balanced which i guess means he can easily switch his leads or something :roll: . The lady who techniquely owns him also owns like 50 other TBs, i guess she loves them too!! She takes cheap couple hundred dollar TBs that either didnt make it on the track or w/e and turns them into amazing jumpers. The only downside to joe is he spooks a lot adn is extremely lazy!!!! But I Love him soooo much!!!!!!!!



























I Love my boy!!!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

Im a BIG fan of the thoroughbreds. Theyre one of the most athletic horses; to me. Especially for the hunter/jumpers. I own a 17 hand off the track thoroughbred [ottb]; Bayberry who i adopted, he did race a few times, well from what the rescue facility told me from what they heard but he was abused in the stall if he didnt do well in the race, ect. So then now he gets anxiety attacks almost when hes in the stall for extended periods of time and hates being without a herd, which doesnt matter because hes not stalled. He lives in a huge pasture with a run-in with six other horses.
It just sucks because hes a huge horse, with loads of potential and during his early life, he was abused. Its upsetting.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^I agree...I LOVE tb's! 
Great pictures!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE Thoroughbreds! My mare Jubilee is a Thoroughbred and the best thing that has ever happened to me!


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

I love love love TB's! I have owned two off track thoroughbreds. I think the breed is beautiful and they are so smart and great to work with! 

Here are my old OTTB's:

Trevor:



















Cody:


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

By the way...Hi Gracie and Jubilee!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey Jamie!!! So glad to see you again!!


----------



## Kaitlan (May 22, 2008)

I looooove thoroughbreds. a lot of people say that most thoroughbreds are way too hyper but the two that ive owned have been pretty laid back. they never tried to buck me off or rear or anything. actually the horse i have now, gabriel, was on the track for about 3-4 years i just bought him last year straight off the track and were already starting to go to local shows. just yesterday we went to thr fair and did hunt seat equitation and got 3rd and 4th out of 5. and that was in sight of the carnival-all of the rides and people screaming. and that was only our 2nd away show. anyway, heres some pics.
my old thoroughbred that i sold, cleve








and my current ottb, Gabriel
















he likes mountain dew. lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's soo cute, hehe I love the pic with the Mountain Dew! :lol:


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

i have an OTTb here is her pedigree Free 5 Cross Pedigree Report


----------



## mcompton1973 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am not sure how much of a fan I am of TB's...since I have never rode one. 
I might be soon though. My wife has one, and it might become my trail horse.

That being said...one of the BIGGEST complaints that I see here is from one of the biggest mistakes people make with OTTB's...and that is trying to ride them too soon after they come off the track.

The life of a Track horse is so totally different. They have never been taught to be ridden really...they do nothing but train really...hardly learn any maners at all. This is a gross generalization I realize....but true of MOST OTTB's life. They (and we...we have rescued several now) suggest that you give an OTTB about 6 months to decompress, and to get used to life off the track. Hand walk, groom, etc...but dont ride. Then when you are ready to ride, kind of start over almost like starting a young horse.

Everyone that we have done this way has turned out great. Good minds, and no buck offs no issues. One is doing mounted shooting, one is at a jumper barn, one does fox hunts...and the others are pretty much just companion animals/trail horses. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Is there some reason why y'all pulled up a *3 year old* thread? :?


----------



## mcompton1973 (Mar 14, 2011)

HAHAHA.
it wasn't 3 years old to me...hahaha. 
I was going through recent posts and this was near the top. Paid no attention to when it started...lol. 
Whooops.


----------

